# I'm planning on getting an i7 990x but which motherboard should I get to run it on?



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jun 7, 2011)

ok guys i've not had much luck with this gigabyte x58 ud7 so i'm going to rma it 
why? 

well after 2 power supplies have either died or are on their way out ,i'm convinced it has something to do with this gigabyte board 

1 reason (pretty pathetic i know but ,it makes a really weird noise through the speakers when you switch it on at the mains socket ,like a rustling sound that gets louder until it stops (i'll record it when my uncle lends m one of his mobile phones)

the same thing happens when i switch it off  admitedly not straight away but it happens:shadedshu


then the most annoying thing is that when i put my memory into xmp profile it makes the powersupply make a pop noise (something that hasn't happened since i put the memory back to standard speed ) 

it did the pop noise the other week ,after the whole machine locked up whilst browsing the net, so i reset the machine only to here the pop and got a burnt circuit smell eminating from the psu ,so i thought it had fried something and quickly switched it off at the mains 

later on i plucked up the courage to switch it back on and the pc still works ,so i put the memory back to standard 

and now the fxxxxng thing is taking upto 16 mins before the power light will come on :shadedshu

so i'm thinking it has damaged something on my psu

also i have a usb ccfl light that works and comes on perfectly whilst the machine is in standby , but if i plug it in with the machine running it looks like this 






(the purple bit is where the tube isn't lit properly meaning their isn't enough power going to the 5 volt inverter)



and as this board started the older powersupply making pop noises ,i'm convinced it blew my other corsair hx650w  before i got my new ax 850 watt ,  (i've not rma'd it yet as we are moving house soon ,so i can't give corsair my address until we do)


so i need some suggestions on what type of motherboard would suit a i7 990x 

obviously i'm not interested in jumping on the sandy bridge wagon yet ,so that's not an option

so my preferences

1 pci slot (not totally important but would be nice to use my hauppauge wintv nova-t digital tv card 

as many will know i'm not really interested in having more than 1 graphics card ,so i don't really need anything to fancy (i need raw cpu horse power),but ofcause it needs to be reasonably good to house the 990x processor

"two 8 pin eps 12 volt connectors" as i've heard the 990x chip is quite power hungry 

sata 6 gb 

also a pata connection as i've still got some old pata harddrives (again not super important maybe suggest a pci express version that i can boot from)

i'll be keeping my 5870 graphics card and my corsair Tr3x3g1600c8d memory ,so i need to be able to find out if the memory is compatible with the suggested board 

reason i say the above is because i was thinking about getting an EVGA 141-GT-E770-ER but i can't find any compatibility charts like their is with asus's motherboards 

so if anyone can point me in the right direction for that i would appreciate it


i'm split between the EVGA 141-GT-E770-ER  or the Asus Rampage III Extreme Intel X58 1366 Motherboard 

any manufacturer is welcome as long as they are reliable and the person posting advice has had some time with said board 

so i'll just leave this here and wait for your replies


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 7, 2011)

rampage is nice but it return to what you need and features that offered, like sli or crossfire, how many usb, ram setting beside the other like warranty period and available in your area/ in stock


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jun 7, 2011)

no don't need sli or crossfire 

*usb usage *

2 gamepads 
1 webcam 

1 usb printer 
1 usb scanner 
1 usb mutimeter 
1 usb ccfl lamp 

1 block for a internal card reader 


usb3 is not neaded tbh so that's not essential (although most boards come with it now anyway  )

*warranties ey* well i had my last msi board for over 6-7 years (still works just no good for emulators  ) 

so ye hopefully something with a good warranty i can relie on if need be


----------



## silkstone (Jun 7, 2011)

Are you sure that the power to your house is clean? It sounds a bit strange that a motherboard can damage a PSU, i always thought it would be the other way around.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jun 7, 2011)

ye pretty sure my powers ok ,house was rewired not that long ago , my hx 650w only started going weird after i plugged it into this motherboard ,so that's why i suspect it's the mobo

tbh it could be the psu but i doubt it 

seriously though i'm more interested in what you guys are recomending for a motherboard


----------



## BraveSoul (Jun 7, 2011)

i just got the MSI z68 GD80 and really happy with it,,looks better then asus and to me offers more useful features vs gigabyte,, runing i5 2500k at 4.8ghz and just today overclocked mushkin1600 7/9/8 to 1866 9/11/10 with little voltage bump on ddr around 1.68v and 1.15v on VCCIO(I/O, QPI/VTT whatever it is called, integrated memor controller voltage),, it also has around 5 3pin fan connectors which speed could be adjusted 50% 75% 100%


----------



## claylomax (Jun 7, 2011)

1 more and you hit a thousand


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jun 8, 2011)

BraveSoul said:


> i just got the MSI z68 GD80 and really happy with it,,looks better then asus and to me offers more useful features vs gigabyte,, runing i5 2500k at 4.8ghz and just today overclocked mushkin1600 7/9/8 to 1866 9/11/10 with little voltage bump on ddr around 1.68v and 1.15v on VCCIO(I/O, QPI/VTT whatever it is called, integrated memory controller voltage),, it also has around 5 3pin fan connectors which speed could be adjusted 50% 75% 100%



ye msi have usually been good (as i've said somewhere here i've still got my old kt6 delta motherboard it'll probably need new capacitors soon but meh that's no biggy )

*anyways here's an update* 

so i had my pc on last night watching madmax 2 on my digital tv 

and switched it all of at about 1:55 am ,then i gets up at about 8 am and switches the plug back on at the mains ,and voila the standby light comes on almost instantaneously and it all fires up 

grr how the molly fxxk am i going to rma this hog damned thing back if it works 

and here's where it all kindof gets complicated

why?

well because we are moving things have been packed ,
but here's where the problem lies i've lost my receipts  yes you heard that right ,everything from the graphics card to the mother board has dissapeared  

so i've got to plead with the shop to do me some new ones before i can send anything back (strangely i found the psu's receipt  but nothing else 

so anyways i'm still kind of waiting to hear what you guys think i should get to replace this gigabyte ud7


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 8, 2011)

Just throwing my .02 around as something for you to ponder; Are you sure you don't have something on the board being grounded to the case?


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jun 8, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Just throwing my .02 around as something for you to ponder; Are you sure you don't have something on the board being grounded to the case?



ye i did think of that ,but i don't think their is as it works fairly well (runs dolphin and PCSX2 well without many crashes) as i said though it did lock up when i was just web browsing and when i reset it the psu went pop and gave off a burnt circuit smell (that was when i was using xmp profile on the memory 

anyways i have a coolermaster case which was said to have earthing problems ,so i had to check all the mobo standoffs to make sure they where all correct (had to screw some of them in a few times before they where ok 

however their is a possibility i may have bent the pcb around the cpu ,when i put that damned standard cooler on ,as anyone who has installed one will know you have to put your motherboard on a hard surface and then push like hell to get those pins in:shadedshu

but surelly if i had damaged the motherboard the whole pc wouldn't work ?

ohwell back to asking everyones opinion on what x58 board i should get


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jun 8, 2011)

bump


----------



## D007 (Jun 8, 2011)

Avoid EVGA like the plague. Every mobo I ever got from them failed on me. Usually they'd fail piece by piece. First the ethernet then the usb, then death.. EVGA ftl.. I'd go ASUS I guess then with your options.


----------



## happita (Jun 8, 2011)

I agree with D007, with a processor of that calibre I would not chimp out on the motherboard. I would get a top of the line ASUS or Gigabyte motherboard. Preferably 1 of ASUS's ROG line or a Gigabyte UD5/UD7.
But if it were me, and I could afford such extravagant things, I'd definitely get the Rampage 3 Extreme.


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 8, 2011)

Rampage 3 Black Edition is what I would get if I were building a 990x rig. If you're spending that amount of dough might as well go all out on the board.

ASUS Rampage III Black Edition LGA 1366 Intel X58 ...

It's a complete monster, but if you don't need something that extreme go with an Asus board like mine. The sabertooth X58 is extremely durable and overclocks like a champion.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 9, 2011)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> but surelly if i had damaged the motherboard the whole pc wouldn't work ?
> 
> ohwell back to asking everyones opinion on what x58 board i should get



I mean I am just mentioning it as I hate to see you get something put it inside the same case and it go kapoot or have same problems as you are right now. It is very VERY possible for it not to to completely kill the board (just ask p_o_s_pc as living proof).


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jun 9, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> I mean I am just mentioning it as I hate to see you get something put it inside the same case and it go kapoot or have same problems as you are right now. It is very VERY possible for it not to to completely kill the board (just ask p_o_s_pc as living proof).



i hear what your saying 

i had my stereo system plugged in and switched on this morning and yep got that same rustling sound as it charges up then puts the standby light on 

a noise i remembered from when  i had my old psu (hx650w) plugged in but thought it was because this board was different (others here with the same motherboard say they've never heard that noise :shadedshu

so yep in a few days or so i'm going to remove the motherboard and look to see if their is anything shorting out , but as i did say i doubt very much that it's this cooler master cm 690II case  

still i'm waiting to hear what everyone thinks i should get for this 990x chip 

suggestions please guys


----------



## btarunr (Jun 9, 2011)

If your board is gone, and you're in the market for a new $1000 CPU (meaning that you're potentially spending $1250), give Sandy Bridge a shot. Buy something like Maximus IV Extreme-Z and i7-2600K. Buy a decent SSD with the remaining money.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 9, 2011)

btarunr said:


> If your board is gone, and you're in the market for a new $1000 CPU (meaning that you're potentially spending $1250), give Sandy Bridge a shot. Buy something like Maximus IV Extreme-Z and i7-2600K. Buy a decent SSD with the remaining money.



This. No sense in staying with x58, if you have the option to go with SB. You will get more with your cash.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jun 9, 2011)

ok guys i see what your saying but i hadn't planned on going with a sandy bridge until some serious time in the future 

i thought the sb had problems with the memory controler or something and they had been recalled? 
how long will it be before that happens again?


----------



## xBruce88x (Jun 9, 2011)

it was an issue with a sata controller, but has since been taken care of.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 9, 2011)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> ok guys i see what your saying but i hadn't planned on going with a sandy bridge until some serious time in the future
> 
> i thought the sb had problems with the memory controler or something and they had been recalled?
> how long will it be before that happens again?



It was re-called due to the chipsets on the motherboards, which has been corrected with the B3 revision of chipsets.


----------



## Law-II (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi

You may as well hold off for the Intel X79 & LGA 2011 

nb: x58 is a thing of the past

atb

Law-II


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jun 9, 2011)

still guys lets say i didn't get the fancy expensive cpu (which i do :lol i still need to know what to replace this mobo with


----------



## btarunr (Jun 9, 2011)

Try Gigabyte G1.Guerilla. It's one of the latest LGA1366 boards, decent gamer features, good audio, Killer NIC. It's the entry-level of the G1.Killer series.

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=3776


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 9, 2011)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> still guys lets say i didn't get the fancy expensive cpu (which i do :lol i still need to know what to replace this mobo with



What's going to be the budget?

Here are my picks
Asrock X58 Extreme3 X58 Socket 1366 USB 3 SATA 3 G...

Asus Sabertooth X58 Socket 1366 8 Channel HD Audio...


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jun 9, 2011)

the sabretooth looks nice ,but i doubt i'd get my 5870 and a pci card next to each other because of the size of the 5870 ,shame if i couldn't 

money ey

well it's not to important ,but i would prefer not to spend to much ,maybe upto £380 or 624.41 US$ on the motherboard


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 9, 2011)

Here be inexpensive....
Biostar TP67B+ B3 Revision P67 Socket 1155 5.1 Cha...

Intel Core i5 2500K 3.3GHz Socket 1155 6MB Cache.....

Then sell your i7 and use the funds to upgrade ddr3. Then sell your old ddr3. Just letting you know, that board is top notch for price.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jun 9, 2011)

JrRacinFan said:


> Here be inexpensive....
> Biostar TP67B+ B3 Revision P67 Socket 1155 5.1 Cha...
> 
> Intel Core i5 2500K 3.3GHz Socket 1155 6MB Cache.....
> ...



lol
yes yes that is inexpensive  

and it has 2 older pci slots  especially on this type of tech ,i'm shocked


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 9, 2011)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> lol
> yes yes that is inexpensive
> 
> and it has 2 older pci slots  especially on this type of tech ,i'm shocked



Some people need PCI slots. It doesn't mean it's bad because it has them. It's for consumer choice.


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jun 9, 2011)

LordJummy said:


> Some people need PCI slots. It doesn't mean it's bad because it has them. It's for consumer choice.



i agree as i said my digital tv card is a pci , but 2 on the latest mobo ,i cant beleive it 

anyways suggestions please guys as i really can't be doing without my emulator capable i7 (most need a set of cpu instrutions my old xp 3000 just hasn't got  )


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 9, 2011)

Well you said your budget was over $600 for the motherboard. Why not just buy the most high end X58 or Z68 board available (aside from dual cpu boards)? Get a Rampage 3 Black Edition if you're going to decide on a 990x. If I were spending over $500 on a new X58 board that would be the one I'd get.

Sandy Bridge boards no longer have SATA issues, so you have loads to choose from if you want to go that route. I would personally go with the 990x though if I were to buy something right now.


----------



## phill (Jun 9, 2011)

D007 said:


> Avoid EVGA like the plague. Every mobo I ever got from them failed on me. Usually they'd fail piece by piece. First the ethernet then the usb, then death.. EVGA ftl.. I'd go ASUS I guess then with your options.



I'm unsure about this because I have two of the Classified boards and I've had no problems whatsoever   Best i7 boards I've ever had the pleasure of using and by far some of the best overclocks I've seen as well 

I know they are older now but I still think they are one of the best out there


----------



## erixx (Jun 9, 2011)

both you arrise the question of how many i7 or evga mobos did you actually have, because "every mobo I ever got from them" or "best i7 board i've ever had" means close to nothing, sorry


----------



## phill (Jun 9, 2011)

These are the only i7 boards I've owned simply because I've had zero problems with them


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jun 10, 2011)

gentlemen please this thread isn't about spelling or words ,it's simply me stuck on what to get as a replacement (regardless of if i get that juicy 990x or not  ) 

i did think of ordering another gigabyte ,but am afraid of getting stuck with another poop board

i know alot of you think i'm crazy for not pouncing on the i7 2600 k bandwagon but that's me 
the x58 platform works well enough for my retro gaming purposes

and as we aren't really allowed to talk about emulation  what i have will do for me for a long long time


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 10, 2011)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> gentlemen please this thread isn't about spelling or words ,it's simply me stuck on what to get as a replacement (regardless of if i get that juicy 990x or not  )
> 
> i did think of ordering another gigabyte ,but am afraid of getting stuck with another poop board
> 
> ...



Well, if you were considering the 990x, your money would be wiser spent on a new Sandy Bridge setup. If that's not the path, I'll let it go...

If this is not the case, I just don't see how you can do better than Gigabyte for high end x58 boards. As I mentioned before, out of the dozen or so that I owned, the best 2 were both Gigabyte. The were simply superior in terms of overclocking and forgiveness. It seriously wasn't even close. I remember actually having to try to cause a hard cmos reset, because the damn boards would just always recover. I really wouldn't let one board spook you. All manufacturers send out some bad ones.The only board that I could recommend that comes close is the Rampage III.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Jun 10, 2011)

I have to agree with the sandy recommendations. A 2600k wins more than it loses against the 990x. It's cheaper, uses less power, and can sit at a higher 24/7 overclock... It's hard to find a downside. The top boards have the NF200 chipset so that takes out the one technical advantage of 1366.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 10, 2011)

I think he chose the 990 because it's a hex core and he wants the max raw processing power he can get on one rig.  Personally, I would save $400 and go with the 970 but isn't it only the extreme editions that have the unlocked multi?  You sorta need that to have the most flexibility.

If every extra mhz is meaningful, I can see his point of view.  It wouldn't be worth the premium to me, but I'm not the one buying it.  

For my opinion, I only have one 1366 board - Gigabyte GA-X58A-USB3.  It seems pretty solid but I would still go with an Asus board for that chip.  I think I've gotten my 920 up to 3.8ghz, maybe 4, on that board but any idiot can do that so I suspect the good Dr. has set his sights much higher.


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 10, 2011)

twilyth said:


> I think he chose the 990 because it's a hex core and he wants the max raw processing power he can get on one rig.  Personally, I would save $400 and go with the 970 but isn't it only the extreme editions that have the unlocked multi?  You sorta need that to have the most flexibility.
> 
> If every extra mhz is meaningful, I can see his point of view.  It wouldn't be worth the premium to me, but I'm not the one buying it.
> 
> For my opinion, I only have one 1366 board - Gigabyte GA-X58A-USB3.  It seems pretty solid but I would still go with an Asus board for that chip.  I think I've gotten my 920 up to 3.8ghz, maybe 4, on that board but any idiot can do that so I suspect the good Dr. has set his sights much higher.



I get it. Thing is SB will match that raw processing power at a significant cost savings. As far as an unlocked multi goes, I never saw a need for it on that platform. I ran like 20 or so chips, and heat was always the factor determining overclocking, never the multi, even when I was under water. 

As far as Asus vs. Gigabyte goes, there will always be that argument while they are both on top of the food chain. I just had much better luck with Gigabyte's high end offerings on x58 than I did with Asus. The UD7 and UD5  were 2 of the best boards I ever ran on any chipset/platform, and considering that I've owned probably 70-80 different boards over the last 5-6 years, it really tells me something.

In any event, I hope you get yyour board replaced with something that makes you happy.


----------



## phill (Jun 10, 2011)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> gentlemen please this thread isn't about spelling or words ,it's simply me stuck on what to get as a replacement (regardless of if i get that juicy 990x or not  )
> 
> i did think of ordering another gigabyte ,but am afraid of getting stuck with another poop board
> 
> ...



I was in the same boat as I wanted to get i7 CPU's for both of my boards but in the end I settled with 920 D0's because of the high price of buying new hex core CPU's.
Another problem for me at the time was that not a lot of Sandy Bridge boards that I knew of would support Quad SLI which is something I've just become interested in because of the monitor setup that I have here.   I just wanted something that would offer me best bang for my buck.

Since owning both boards for at least 18 months now, I do wish I had maybe waited to find out but I made my choice and I'm sticking with it.  I dont regret it because the new x79 setup I would be more interested in than the current Sandy Bridge setups..

In any case, any high end or even decent middle of the road x58 board would be fine for whatever use you want.  I went all out onthe two Classified boards because I just wanted them.  I saw at the time they where the best and I wanted them.  I just hope that I get my usage out of them!!

Please do let us know of what you do end up buying   My little Classified 759 did manage this which I am dead pleased with


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jun 11, 2011)

^ i will do (obviosly i need to make my mind up or i will have run out of time to rma the gigabyte board 

i did have a chuckle though when i rang my hardware store and asked if my board could handle the 990x as the guy said yes ofcause  which i know it could, but that i wouldn't risk it  

i'm sort of tempted to get another gigabyte or to just wait it out until this one comes back 
but that would mean only having a xp3000 to use


----------



## phill (Jun 11, 2011)

I wouldnt worry about having a XP 3000 to use, I have a Thunderbird 850 here with a Geforce 2 MX so dont think its the end of the world!!  

You've more processing power than I can ever dream of!!  But then, most ice cream vans do..... :lol:

I am very much looking forward to seeing what you get and how well you get on with it   I just hope I dont have to wait too much longer before I get anything sorted with mine, because two years is too long to be without a high end PC!!  I cant take this anymore!! :lol:

I'd consider getting a new board that you want and then just selling the RMA'd board..  Might help speed things up for you


----------



## (FIH) The Don (Jun 11, 2011)

wait, and go x79


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jun 12, 2011)

phill said:


> I wouldnt worry about having a XP 3000 to use, I have a Thunderbird 850 here with a Geforce 2 MX so dont think its the end of the world!!
> 
> You've more processing power than I can ever dream of!!  But then, most ice cream vans do..... :lol:
> 
> ...



i think the most annoying part of this is that although i have a working xp3000 i can't use it because when i bought my x58 board and i7 the powersupply started going wrong (that's the psu i was using in the xp 3000) so i haven't got a powersupply (ye ye i know i should have sent this hx 650w back but as i said we are moving soon ,so i just haven't got round to it yet 

so i have to either take this ax 850 w out and use it in the xp3000 or have no pc while i wait for the rma to go through 

or alternatively buy another corsair ax 850w about £143 or 232.24 US$ 
which is not what i really want to do ,so i'm up shix's creak without a paddle


----------



## bostonbuddy (Jun 12, 2011)

Rampage 3 Formula, only ~$300, supports x16,x16 on sots 1 &3 if you go crossfire/sli giving you some nice space for airflow between the cards


----------



## phill (Jun 12, 2011)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> i think the most annoying part of this is that although i have a working xp3000 i can't use it because when i bought my x58 board and i7 the powersupply started going wrong (that's the psu i was using in the xp 3000) so i haven't got a powersupply (ye ye i know i should have sent this hx 650w back but as i said we are moving soon ,so i just haven't got round to it yet
> 
> so i have to either take this ax 850 w out and use it in the xp3000 or have no pc while i wait for the rma to go through
> 
> ...



Well I dont see the worry about swapping the PSU's over to be honest.  I mean I have two Corsair AX1200's here and they arent getting used on my i7's yet but they are powering a AMD 64 4000+ and a AMD x2 3600+ that I'm currently working on with setting them up.  So I find it a real shame and even worse, I have to wait to get some cash behind me so I can go and buy my replacement GPU's for my i7's since I sold both of my 5970's!

What are you hoping to use in with your i7?  A lot of hardware in there or not so much?


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jun 12, 2011)

well the problem is that my ax 850w started making pop noises ,and as said on this thread made a pop noise and then something got very hot and started burning ,and the hx 650w is dead ,which is why i think their is something wrong with this motherboard  
so the ax will have to be rma'd leaving me with no option other than to buy a new psu


----------



## user21 (Jun 13, 2011)

The gigabyte UD7 is lock n loaded to run it but if your interested in Asus go for ROG' black edition


----------



## Animalpak (Jun 13, 2011)

rampage extreme III black edition... But wait socket 2011 like me


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jun 13, 2011)

woot well guys i've found my receipts ,seems they where put in an envelope and put on some books 

best bit of it is that i had just spent about $12 on the farkin phone trying to findout if i could get some more receipts printed off :shadedshu

strange thing i found out aswell is that my motherboard (acording to the shop) was never sold 
but luckily i have the damned receipt so if they quible it heads will farkin roll

anyways it seems my motherboard is going to be rma'd to a place in the uk ,so hopefully it will get sorted (i'm still tempted to get the i7 990x ,but obviously not untill i have a properly working motherboard 

i'm not going to be in a rush but as said i'm still going to be powersupply less until this one is sorted

so guys should i get another mobo or wait for mine to come back from rma?


----------



## LordJummy (Jun 13, 2011)

dr emulator (madmax) said:


> woot well guys i've found my receipts ,seems they where put in an envelope and put on some books
> 
> best bit of it is that i had just spent about $12 on the farkin phone trying to findout if i could get some more receipts printed off :shadedshu
> 
> ...



That's 100% up to whether or not you want to spend the money. If you don't mind paying for a board you will only temporarily use go ahead. If not just wait


----------



## dr emulator (madmax) (Jun 13, 2011)

well if and i say if they send me a new properly working motherboard ,i won't have to buy anything other than the cpu (which is what i was aiming for in the first place ,just that their was no way of knowing what bios the board came with when i first bought it, meaning i probably needed an i7 920 to update the bios before i could use the i7 980 x ,but i've probably mentioned that before somewhere


----------

